# Keep this ole Log head in your thoughts friends



## Livininlogs

my PSA came back a little high. Doc wanted to do a biopsy but I talked him into one more PSA just to make sure before we go poking needles through the ole colen wall. Second was high also so I'm back at the docs on the 19th for a consultation and I'm sure set up the appointment for the biopsy.


----------



## Livininlogs

forgot to mention my dad had prostrate cancer and my cousin also so I'm upthere on the list you might say


----------



## Tucsonred

Prayers sent your way!! Hope all turns out alright


----------



## TripleGrip

mine was 14.9 I did my eighth beam radiation treatment today 34 more to go and it's a good thing I vac'ed trout red's and catfish. Good luck


----------



## Livininlogs

TripleGrip said:


> mine was 14.9 I did my eighth beam radiation treatment today 34 more to go and it's a good thing I vac'ed trout red's and catfish. Good luck


Whew

Mine was just above normal but better to be safe than sorry huh.


----------



## activescrape

You're in my prayers LL


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

I'm not believing in cancer for you, kind sir. I'm believing in the power of God to flow through your body and take away anything that doesn't belong there.

Lord God,

Pour out your Holy Spirit on Livinglogs and work miracles in his life. Drive out any cancer cells from his body. Above all, remove all fear from his mind, for you have not given us a spirit of fear, but of a sound mind. 

Let him put his mind on Jesus and his ability to conquer all our enemies for us. As he reads your word, the Bible, give him divine understanding of your will for his life, and his ministry to others. 

Help him conform to the image of Christ and to have His mind and attitude in all things that come near him and his family.

Praise your name, O God, for the benefits that you pour out on us daily. Let us always be giving thanks for your marvelous works.

In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## TripleGrip

I am in the second stage had to have an operation but the good people of 2cool will help you get through as they have me. again good luck and I give thanks for the prayer's


----------



## Savage Rods

I had same thing a couple years ago. Had doc take care of it, back to being okay. Not a fun surgery and not so great side effects, but am glad its over. Got thru it all with some prayers and friends here on 2cool. You'll come out just fine. We'll say our prayers for you. be positive. If you need to talk to someone, give me a call.


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Your tag of "In God We Trust" lets us know you're already in good hands. Prayers sent for you and the doctors.


----------



## troutless

It sounds like a bunch of us are having problems. I'm going in Tuesday Morning for Prostate surgery and have it removed. I had a two way by'pass three months ago and had to get permission from my heart doctor in writing before thay would do my surgery.
Prayers sent on your behalf. God Bless.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Livininlogs And Troutless

Prayers For You Both 
May God Be With You And Your Families


----------



## Dcrawford

prayers sent for all these men on this thread ,Lord bless these men and heal them, Amen


----------



## TripleGrip

troutless what is your PSA I was told it was to late to remove mine. get checked everyone I was only 2 years between check ups.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

troutless said:


> It sounds like a bunch of us are having problems. I'm going in Tuesday Morning for Prostate surgery and have it removed. I had a two way by'pass three months ago and had to get permission from my heart doctor in writing before thay would do my surgery.
> Prayers sent on your behalf. God Bless.


Monty,

I'm so sorry to hear that, our prayers, and our God will be with you. ~ Mrs. B

Heavenly Father,

Please be with Monty as he has surgery on Tuesday. Be with his surgeons so that they will perform the surgery just the way it is needed. Watch over his heart and keep him strong. Give him a complete recovery. Bring joy and health to his body.

In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## Dennis Phillips

I'm praying that God breaks the cycle cancer in your family and completely restores your body.


----------



## Livininlogs

Having the biopsy tomorrow ar 1:00. We had a good discussion about everything and had another exam. I think the doc is now leaning toward an infection causing the numbers to go up after this exam. but I feel we still need the biopsy to be certain and to completly rule out cancer


----------



## Hooked

All you guys going thru this are in my prayers.

I had the surgery in Sept 2000 and have been 'non-detectable' since thanks to loads of prayers by friends and family.
If anyone wants to discuss please yell.


----------



## Livininlogs

Well I have an appointment on the 9th, do not know anything at this time but from some of the things the doc is saying feeling pretty good about it. will find out on the 89th thought. Just turning this over to the Lord, He will take care of me whether its test coming back negative or guiding my doctor to making it right He has the last say.


----------



## Livininlogs

*Got me a little spot there*

Talked to the doc yesterday and my results came iin. Have a very somall prot that is cancerous. Doc says he can get it all with no problems. I'll be going in Monday and we will start making the plans.


----------



## FishingFrank

Prayer Sent


----------



## txredneck68

prayers sent for all..


----------



## Livininlogs

*April 9th*

Going in to get it out so I many bust 1000 post before long,,,lol going to have several weeks of recoup time.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Livininlogs said:


> Going in to get it out so I many bust 1000 post before long,,,lol going to have several weeks of recoup time.


Know that you still are in our prayers. May the Spirit of Jesus fill you and your doctors, and may he keep you safe in his arms throughout your surgery and recuperation. Let us know of your progress. Blessings to you in the precious name of Jesus.

Mrs. B


----------

